# RCAF SANDHURST AUXILIARY LANDNG FIELD



## pbi (14 Jan 2014)

I'd post this under Military History, but I thought I'd try here first. I'm looking for any photos, info or history on this field. Built under the BCATP, it was a satellite for RCAF Kingston (now Norman Rogers Airport). 

It's "twin" was RCAF Auxiliary Gananoque, at Springfield, which still operates as a flying club.

As far as I can tell, the Sandhurst field was located on the site of the current Ontario Power Generation Sandhurst power station, about 30 min W of Kingston on Hwy 33. There don't seem to be any remaining signs of it.

Appreciate any leads.


----------

